# Converting 3-rail loco to 2-rail power



## mikek (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm looking at Marklin Krododils and most seem to be 3-rail power. Can one be converted to 2-rail? Are there Krokodils that use 2-rail power? HO gauge.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

While not an answer it was discussed here. Looks like a lot of effort.

HTH


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

You would need to replace the motor itself, and probably all wheel sets ..
As far as I know the 3rail wheel sets do not have an insulated side ..
If there is an equivalent trix model, those parts may be used ..
I have never done that type of conversion myself, so it's just an opinion


----------

